# Series3 - TimeWarner charges $42.95 for CableCard Installs - No counter pickups!



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I was at the TimeWarner Cable office the other day and the guy behind the customer counter said that an installer is required for cable card. According to http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/products/cable/cablecard.html

"*Fee of $42.95 applies for all CableCard installations*"


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

That's a bargain. Cox is charging $70


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

$40 is about what Comcast charges, too. Although some people have reported they have been able to pickup one up (frequently with a lot of arm twisting), the cable companies generally seem to insist on rolling a truck to get you a CableCard.


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

I'd seriously be pissed if they even tried to ding me for that kinda cash. Especially if they charge per card and you're getting two.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> $40 is about what Comcast charges, too. Although some people have reported they have been able to pickup one up (frequently with a lot of arm twisting), the cable companies generally seem to insist on rolling a truck to get you a CableCard.


Yeah that's what Verizon did to me. Had to take a day off work and wait for the techs to come out and install one. There wasn't a charge for it though. I would guess if the S3 becomes popular they would start charging to come out.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Has anyone complained to the FCC about this?

They should know - I would think.

This isn't right.


$40 to $70 just to slip a card in the back of a box??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

painkiller said:


> Has anyone complained to the FCC about this?
> 
> They should know - I would think.
> 
> ...


to slip a card into the box, then to get the device code from whatever the card goes into (TiVo, TV, etc) and call that code into the cable company, along with the ID code of the card itself.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

It's a way to make up for the $10/month you won't be paying by renting a box.

Comcast explained to me that the HD box installs were because "there are 5 cables to hook up".


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

painkiller said:


> Has anyone complained to the FCC about this?


The six largest cable companies submit a CableCard report to the FCC every 3 months including information such as whether they allow self installs or not, percentage of self installs, number of truck rolls for professional installs, whether professional installs are charged for, and the average price of professional installs ...

http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6518372521


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

If you can afford a $800 S3 and the Tivo monthly fee to go with it why are you complaining about what the cable company charges?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> to slip a card into the box, then to get the device code from whatever the card goes into (TiVo, TV, etc) and call that code into the cable company, along with the ID code of the card itself.


The S3 comes with instructions for the cable card installer that shows them exactly what needs to be done. The S3 owner could do the exact steps outlined.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

rainwater said:


> The S3 comes with instructions for the cable card installer that shows them exactly what needs to be done. The S3 owner could do the exact steps outlined.


no doubt.

But the point of my post was to indicate that its not *just* sticking a card in the slot.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> If you can afford a $800 S3 and the Tivo monthly fee to go with it why are you complaining about what the cable company charges?


Its those Cheap Ba$tard$ bent on destroying TiVo again.

Clearly buying S3s in the convenient Six-Pack and installing cards by the dozen is the best way to go.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

miller890 said:


> "*Fee of $42.95 applies for all CableCard installations*"


Interesting that TWC reported to the FCC that the average cost was $20.39!


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

Metrocast cable charges $150 for the card and install.

http://www.metrocastcablevision.com/digital_ratecard.cfm


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

miller890 said:


> I was at the TimeWarner Cable office the other day and the guy behind the customer counter said that an installer is required for cable card. According to http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/products/cable/cablecard.html
> 
> "*Fee of $42.95 applies for all CableCard installations*"


That link is for NC not NY

Here's a link to NY/NJ area one

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nyandnj/products/cable/cablecard.html

No mention of Installation Charge. I'd start calling up CSRs and complaining, tell them that you're considering switching to Dish 

Seriously though, most area's you've been able to install your own CC for a good while now. I'm a TWC subscriber in Houston area, It was no problem.

CCourtney


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> $40 is about what Comcast charges, too. Although some people have reported they have been able to pickup one up (frequently with a lot of arm twisting), the cable companies generally seem to insist on rolling a truck to get you a CableCard.


In my area Comcast charges $16 for a "truck rolled" CableCard install. At least that's what I was told when I ordered a CableCARD install (for next Tuesday) for Sony's hi-def DVR.

Comcast also doesn't charge for the cards themselves, so whether you want 1 or 2 won't matter. What they may charge is $5 for an extra digital outlet (but the CSR told me that they wouldn't even charge me that.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVo Troll said:


> In my area Comcast charges $16 for a "truck rolled" CableCard install. At least that's what I was told when I ordered a CableCARD install (for next Tuesday) for Sony's hi-def DVR.
> 
> Comcast also doesn't charge for the cards themselves, so whether you want 1 or 2 won't matter. What they may charge is $5 for an extra digital outlet (but the CSR told me that they wouldn't even charge me that.)


It varies by area. In my area, Comcast charged for the card. (some smal, nominal ammount. Like $2 per month). Now that I have Time-Warner, I dunno what it will be. I fully expect to have to pay for the install, PLUS a fee for the card.


----------



## naclone (Feb 12, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> If you can afford a $800 S3 and the Tivo monthly fee to go with it why are you complaining about what the cable company charges?


I have no problem paying TiVo $800 and 12.95 monthly because they have spent lots of money investing in the creation of a best-in-category product that I cannot get anywhere else, nor can i creat myself.

pluging a freaking cable card (even two!) is something I CAN do myself and is in no way worth $40, $80 or even $10 to have someone else do for me.

A cable company charging me a ridiculous amount for a mediocre service I don't need couldn't be more different from the money I intend to pay TiVo.

What I can afford isn't even a factor.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

naclone said:


> pluging a freaking cable card (even two!) is something I CAN do myself and is in no way worth $40, $80 or even $10 to have someone else do for me.


Anyone who's ever done their own DirecTV receiver upgrades is already quite familiar with the steps that will be required to install a CableCARD in the S3. Let's see: unwrap card, open door, insert card, call DirecTV, tell them the device ID and card access number, wait for confirmation that the card is authorized.

I've been quoted varying install charges for Cablevision (NY), from $35 to $49.

When the installers show up, I think I'm going to insist that they at least buy me dinner before they have their way with me.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

What's sad is Adelphia in my neck of the woods is welling to hand me up to two CableCards to take home and selfinstall, from a stack they have available ... and I own nothing I can plug these into 

I wonder how bad it'll become once Comcast finishes their takeover of what has, essentially, been a flawless Cable Company for me over the last couple of years!

Luckil, Comcast will arrive to face new competition ... the FIOS rollout has begun and it will likely be available over the next 2-16 weeks (!). Anyone know how much they charge for CableCards? Installation fees too?


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashu,

Since all major Cable Co's (Comcast, Cox, TWC, ...) all have different rules and charges regarding distribution, installation, etc. I'd suspect these not to significantly change. What I suspect may change is the equipment distributed and possibly some changes provided.

CCourtney


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

dt_dc said:


> The six largest cable companies submit a CableCard report to the FCC every 3 months including information such as whether they allow self installs or not, percentage of self installs, number of truck rolls for professional installs, whether professional installs are charged for, and the average price of professional installs ...


Interesting report.

The data presented there is different form what's being seen in practice (reported in forums like this).

Comcast...
Average installation cast: $13.97
Monthly lease rate for CableCard: $0

I've been reading ~$45 for install and ~$3 for cablecard per outlet.
What's up with that?


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

I have RCN and asked them to send me information on cablecards. They simply say that a technician will install and activate it. They also emphasized the lack of interactive features (VOD, et al.). They also state that cable card allows access to: Limited/Expanded basic (analog), Digital Broadcast Channels, Premium Channels and HDTV Channels (the latter three: "Additional Subscription Required"). As for costs:


CableCard $1.50/month
CableCard (additional) $1.50/month
CableCard Installation Fee (new customer) $49.95 OTC
CableCard Installation Free (exisiting customer) $14.95 OTC
CableCard Replacement Fee $49.95 OTC


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

I tried to find the info on my local TWC page but couldn't. The closest I came was Milwaukee: http://www.timewarnercable.com/milwaukee/products/cablecard.html

So I called. $1.75/month (+tax), I can get 2 if my device supports 2, and there's no charge for installation.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently had a CableCard installed by Cablevision in NJ for a new HD television in my bedroom.

Here are the costs:
Service Technician to install card: $46.95 + sales tax
CableCard - monthly rental: $1.25
Use of an outlet for premium channels: $1.50/month
New additional charge to monthly service = $2.75

A technician is required to install the CableCard so that he/she can call their dispatcher with the TV's hardware identification code. I could have done it, but most of their customers would not know how to find it so to avoid setup problems they will only provide CableCards with their own technicians installing them.

Here is my plan: I go with either a Series 3 or a Cablevision HD-DVR if they eventually sign on with TiVo as has been rumoured. If Series 3, then I take the CableCard from the bedroom TV and install it in the Series 3 which will be in my family room. I move the existing cable box and Series 2 from the family room to the bedroom TV. I sell my Series 1 with its Lifetime on Ebay to pay for the Series 3.

By-the-way, I have seen much discussion on this Forum about the potential sale price of the Series 3. Isn't it more likely that TiVo will continue with its new strategy to give you the TiVo box (Series 3) if you sign-on for single or multi-year plan?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Your cablecard won't work when you move it between devices, unless Cablevision allows you to call in and give them the card/device ID. If the two don't match, the CC won't work. Since they won't let you install the card yourself the first time, I doubt they'll let you do that (so they can get the $49 from you again!)

I think (hope) your pricing plan for the S3 is right, but there will be some sort of upfront cost (799 or 399 with a 3 year committment???).


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> Your cablecard won't work when you move it between devices, unless Cablevision allows you to call in and give them the card/device ID. If the two don't match, the CC won't work. Since they won't let you install the card yourself the first time, I doubt they'll let you do that (so they can get the $49 from you again!)
> 
> I think (hope) your pricing plan for the S3 is right, but there will be some sort of upfront cost (799 or 399 with a 3 year committment???).


You are correct in that I forgot to mention the issue with the CableCard being moved to another device. I'll try to do it myself with a call in to their customer service, but my guess is it will require another service call($).


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

JacksTiVo said:


> You are correct in that I forgot to mention the issue with the CableCard being moved to another device. I'll try to do it myself with a call in to their customer service, but my guess is it will require another service call($).


Just wanted to make sure that you knoew before dissapointment set in. 

I called Comcast (Anne Arundel Co, MD) today (stuck bored on duty), they told me to have a CC is $5.95 (not sure if that's the additional outlet fee, lady wasn't sure) but I was reassured that they would let me come pick up the card.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello.

I currently have Dish Network, but I am planning on switching to HD Digital Cable when the Series 3 comes out. I live in Los Angeles and everything is TWC now. I called them today to get an idea of what the cost would be for HD Digital Cable programming and they said that the CableCARDs are under $2 per month per card and that programming would be around $40-$45 per month depending on what I subscribe to. This is actually less than I am paying for Dish Network, but I believe that I am currently receiving many more channels than TWC is able to offer.

One interesting thing came up in the discussion. They said that CableCARD has a limitation where if I order Showtime HD or HBO HD then I would not be able to receive the multiple SD HBO or Showtime channels. Has anyone else heard of this? Is this true that I would only be able to receive the HD channel for HBO and Showtime and not all of their other channel feeds?

BTW, the person I spoke to said that they were originally part of Adelphia and that in October the channel lineup would be changing when they become fully part of TWC and that they would be receiving more HD channels, but they hadn't heard which ones yet.

Thanks.

-Derek


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

It would not be a CableCARD limitation. If they do this, it's a limitation imposed by the cable company. And more likely the CSR just doesn't know WTF they're talking about.

CCourtney


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> One interesting thing came up in the discussion. They said that CableCARD has a limitation where if I order Showtime HD or HBO HD then I would not be able to receive the multiple SD HBO or Showtime channels. Has anyone else heard of this?


Like CC says above, the CSR didn't really know wtf they were talking about. The Series3 will tune the HD and SD feeds of all standard and premium digital cable channels.

That said, the Series3 will not support SDV. SDV is a technology to deliver a channel like VOD. It appears as a channel to the customer, but its actually an on-demand stream. TWC is looking to implement SDV for digital cable channels with very low viewership.

Essentially, if very few customers watch certain channels, TWC can setup their system so those channels share the same bandwidth. For example, TWC could set six channels to use the bandwidth of four channels -- with this approach, their cable customers in an area could collectively only watch four of those six channels at any given time. If a customer tried to tune a fifth channel in that area, they'd get a message saying "that channel is not available." So again, this SDV technology is not going to be used for any popular channels.

Recently, someone posted information to this forum that indicated at least one TWC division was considering delivery of certain western feeds (in an eastern market) of a premium movie channel using SDV. You would not be able to tune those with the Series3. The eastern feeds were not affected, they remained as-is and supported by the Series3.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is that none of the Pay Channels are being placed in the set of SDV channels. So the HBO/SHO/MAX/STARS/TMC SD channels should never be SDV. It's typically the Halmark, Life, Local Misc, Outdoor Network, ... channels that get pushed into the SDV lineup.

Another thing to note is that TWC in many area's has been moving to Digital Simulcasting, which is different from SDV. They analog transmission is still going 24/7 but if you have a digital STB then you pick up the digital broadcast. Also, my Sony DHG-HDD picks up these digital feeds instead of the analog feed. When they send out update info to their STBs with what physical channel.subchannel to tune to it also updates the CableCARD based systems 

CCourtney


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'm glad that it appears to be a mistake. I'd go without the multiple channels to get HD, but I'd like to get both.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> By-the-way, I have seen much discussion on this Forum about the potential sale price of the Series 3. Isn't it more likely that TiVo will continue with its new strategy to give you the TiVo box (Series 3) if you sign-on for single or multi-year plan?


The discussions are about the retail MSRP, which is expected to be $799.99. That's different from the TiVo.com pricing.

But take a closer look at those pricing plans. It is not all a free box for a monthly fee. The only free box is the 80-hour S2. If you want an 80-hour S2DT it is $30. A 180-hour S2DT is $130. So there will probably be a fee for the S3 as well - I'd guess around $580.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

comcast in downers grove il told me it is 22.95 and i install it myself and i own the card. if i breaks they do not replace it (unless within 30 days) and i would have to purchase another one


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm sure glad I have DIRECTV and I don't have to worry about these games the cable company plays.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'm sure glad I have DIRECTV and I don't have to worry about these games the cable company plays.


I'm sure glad I have 2 complete sets of local HD stations to go along with the pay HD stations and 2 HDNET stations.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

tomm1079 said:


> comcast in downers grove il told me it is 22.95 and i install it myself and i own the card. if i breaks they do not replace it (unless within 30 days) and i would have to purchase another one


It's your call, but if I were you, I'd wait for the integrated unit early next year.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bidger said:


> It's your call, but if I were you, I'd wait for the integrated unit early next year.


There is no integrated unit to wait for - it's simply going to be a software load for the existing Motorola boxes.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> There is no integrated unit to wait for - it's simply going to be a software load for the existing Motorola boxes.


And from what I've read, that's only a software load you can get if you're in an area where they're already distributing Motorola DVR boxes. Here in Houston, TWC has been handing out SA HD DVR boxes. So when ownership switches to Comcast in a few months, I don't think they'll be selling us the TiVo service (unless they buy a LOT of Motorola boxes, allow people to trade boxes and figure out what they're going to do the SA boxes and how they're going to cover the cost of supporting both in the huge market that is Houston) here. Maybe that won't be the case, maybe they will allow us to swap out boxes... and maybe they've deployed Motorola DVRs in your area.


----------



## Cornflakeguy (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a HD dual tuner DVR from Time Warner.

WHY would I want to shell out 500-800 dollars for a HD Tivo? By getting the Tivo, I'm out $500 and I don't get pay-per-view or free streaming video from the head end.

And, the worst of all, I can't get my Howard TV.

This HDTivo is awesome, and I would have gotten it 4 years ago. Now, isn't it a little late?

Don't the cons far outweigh the pros? I have 3 Tivos, none being used anymore. When I get a nice little TV in the bedroom I'll hook up the S2 lifetime.

cfg


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Cornflakeguy said:


> I have a HD dual tuner DVR from Time Warner.
> 
> WHY would I want to shell out 500-800 dollars for a HD Tivo? By getting the Tivo, I'm out $500 and I don't get pay-per-view or free streaming video from the head end.
> 
> ...


If you're happy w/ what you've got, then maybe you shouldn't shell out the money. I'm w/ Time Warner and I also have an HD dual tuner DVR (we probably have the same one: an SA 8300 HD?).
For me, there are 3 BIG reasons why I'll shell out the $$$ (and a few other small ones but three biggies):
1) TiVo has season passes. I can create a season pass for each of my shows by searching by name (oblivious to channel or date), rank those season passes, and then let TiVo figure out the rest. The DVR from TWC has no conflict resolution, so when three shows are on at the same time, I have to cancel ALL future recordings of that show, not just that one episode. And for shows that air a lot, the 'record first showing' feature on the TWC DVR just doesn't work many times; e.g., the DVR records Showtime's Weeds 7 or 8 times a week, failing to realize that it's already recorded this episode for me...TiVo doesn't screw this up.
2) TiVo is stable and dependable. My DVR from Time Warner will just not record a show for absolutely no reason sometimes. I missed a crucial world cup match this way. And one episode of Big Brother last week, too. TiVo never screws up (as long as the programming info fed to it by the networks is correct). What's point of paying $15/mo or 15 cents/mo for DVR service if you still don't get to watch what you want?
3) TiVo can record HD channel over the air. TWC doesn't carry all of the local HD channels. And TWC overcompresses the local channels that is does carry such that I get pixelation and sound drop-outs...I won't have that problem on my broadcast network programming anymore once I get the Series 3 TiVo.

As for your complaints about loosing PPV and VOD service...I don't have to loose that entirely. I don't subscribe to Howard TV but I do buy HereTV (which is a subscription VOD service just like Howard TV in the Houston TWC market) which I will continue to enjoy in the bedroom where I have a Series 2 working happily with an SD cable box and an SD LCD TV. And I'm more than willing to loose access to VOD and PPV in just the living to pick up the three features listed above. But that's because it's worth it to me.

To each his own. (A nice way of saying you're crazy if you don't want an S3, what the hell's the matter with you? LOL  )


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

However, if the Series 3 is the wrong box for too many people, then it won't be the right box for anyone very long.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

CCourtney said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that none of the Pay Channels are being placed in the set of SDV channels. So the HBO/SHO/MAX/STARS/TMC SD channels should never be SDV.


TWC is using SDV for the alternate coast HBO/SHO/MAX/etc. Ie, on the east coast HBO West is switched.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

dt_dc said:


> TWC is using SDV for the alternate coast HBO/SHO/MAX/etc. Ie, on the east coast HBO West is switched.


Hmmm...

Could that be what the TWC rep was meaning when he said that if I got the HD channel then I wouldn't be able to get the various SD channels? If I remember other posts that I read correctly the Series 3 will not be able to record SDV channels, right?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

bidger said:


> It's your call, but if I were you, I'd wait for the integrated unit early next year.


oh im definatly waiting. I will not drop that much money when i can get the same software from them.

i was just calling for a cable card for my TV and figured i would pass on the pricing info


----------



## cornell (Sep 7, 2001)

dt_dc said:


> The six largest cable companies submit a CableCard report to the FCC every 3 months including information such as whether they allow self installs or not, percentage of self installs, number of truck rolls for professional installs, whether professional installs are charged for, and the average price of professional installs ...


Anyone heard of anything about when Comcast or others will start carrying 2.0 Cable Cards? In the report from the above thread it stated the following.

"Multistream CableCARDs. The Commission also asked for periodic reports on the
effort to develop and deploy a multistream CableCARD. As reported in our March 30, 2006 report, CableLabs has qualified a Multistream CableCARD device from CISCO/Scientific-Atlanta. The Multistream CableCARD will operate in a backwards compatible, single-stream manner with a single stream device (e.g., in a unidirectional digital cable ready device) or in the multi-stream manner when paired with a multi-stream device (e.g., OCAP 2.0 devices). To greatly facilitate rapid development of the Host Multistream CableCARD interface, the HPNx
Pro test tool is also commercially available to manufacturers. It is expected that Multistream CableCARDs will be available from major MSOs within the next few months."


----------



## subspace100 (Oct 31, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'm sure glad I have DIRECTV and I don't have to worry about these games the cable company plays.


You're lucky Stanley. I've head DirecTV for over 5 years and have been very happy with them.

Unfortunately, I have trees behind my house that I can't cut or trim. These trees block my view of the sats which will be employed once D* starts sending my local Seattle channels in HD (mpeg4). Since I can't get a good OTA signal on my locals, Comcast is my only option for locals in HD.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 12, 2004)

I called Charter this weekend about getting a cable card for my new plasma TV (which has a cc slot). They said I could just pick one up from the local Charter office. The Charter website says $1.50 per month.

We'll see how easy this is once I actully show up at the store.

Hopefully I'll be suprised and this will get me ready for my experience asking for two more cards for the S3 box.

Will keep you posted.

TBS


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

cornell said:


> Anyone heard of anything about when Comcast or others will start carrying 2.0 Cable Cards? In the report from the above thread it stated the following.


Do NOT confuse Multi-Stream cards with CableCARD 2.0. M-Stream != 2.0. CableCARD 2.0 probably won't see the light of day for another year, maybe two, at the current pace. M-Stream will be out from various MSOs this fall.

While Multi-Stream was originally a feature considered part of the 2.0 effort, it was broken out a long time ago and it is being released as an addendum to the 1.0 specification. So the M-Stream cards coming out are still unidirectional, basically the same features as CC1.0 - just with support for up to 5 streams on one card.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

dt_dc said:


> TWC is using SDV for the alternate coast HBO/SHO/MAX/etc. Ie, on the east coast HBO West is switched.


That's a possibility, but then again would a Time Shifting TiVo guy even really care? The West channels are simply delayed version of the East.

CCourtney


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

derekcbart said:


> Could that be what the TWC rep was meaning when he said that if I got the HD channel then I wouldn't be able to get the various SD channels?


That would be my guess, yes.

And no, the S3 won't record SDV channels.


----------



## Rcam10 (Apr 13, 2004)

Universal HD is SDV in SC along with all the West coast feeds. Also any future HD channels will be SDV also, according to the TWC Marketing person for SC. They will use SDV in other area's as the equipment is updated, unless something changes.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

That's very bad news.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

I picked up 2 CableCARDS, no problem, from the the TWC Galveston counter this afternoon. When I asked if they had multistream cards, they looked confused and had no idea what I was talking about. But they were proficient in distributing standard CableCARDS...of course I've not put them in anything or authorize them yet. The might be credit card shaped coasters for all I know.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm in Morris County NJ, cablevision area, and was quoted "You MUST have them professionally installed, 46.95 install fee, 1.25/month a card."

I wonder if I brought my tivo series 3 (when I get one) to my local walk-in office, could they just configure the cablecards there for me.... I'd wait. Then I would just bring the thing home, plug and go...


----------



## Cornflakeguy (Aug 29, 2000)

jeffrypennock said:


> TWC doesn't carry all of the local HD channels.


They do in Dallas. What LOCAL HD channels does your TWC refuse to carry?

cfg


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I just talked to Comcast (MA) and the 2 cablecards are free, with a one time 16.99 install charge.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

miller890 said:


> I was at the TimeWarner Cable office the other day and the guy behind the customer counter said that an installer is required for cable card. According to http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/products/cable/cablecard.html
> 
> "*Fee of $42.95 applies for all CableCard installations*"


since the s3 is now released i called time warner and was quoted $1.75 per month per cablecard and a $25 installation fee.
--
Alan


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

My questions is...what is all involved besides sticking the darn things in???


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Registering the device's identification in the cable company's equipment. And making sure it works. 

However, that's really not relevant. The fee is related to how much having the CableCard is worth to customers, in general, not how much it "costs" to do what needs to be done to get it to work.


----------

